# Facial hair in the professional kitchen



## sparkie

So I've been following the recent threads on chef jackets and aprons and where we all think they should and shouldn't go. It got me to thinking, how do you all feel about facial hair, and/ or long hair in the kitchen? Me, I keep my head shaved at about 1/4" because I like it, it keeps my head way cooler than when I used to have long hair( about to my shoulder blades). As far as my crew, I don't care how long it is as long as it's clean and secured properly. So many bosses tried to make me cut my hair over the years. I always told them to make the women do the same and I'll follow.

The facial hair is pretty surprising to me though, I do have some myself, but I keep it neat and short. I've been seeing a lot of cooks with full on grizzly Adams/ ZZ Top beards. On TV I saw a sous chef from some super high end restaurant working with a do-rag wrapped around his foot long+ dread locks and super goatee. I have not taken several jobs because I wasn't willing to shave off my goatee, beard, or whatever was going on with my face.

It seems to me that these days, we are seeing more and more chefs with less than conservative grooming habits. Is this because we don't take the job seriously enough, or are we moving into a time where appearances aren't as important?


----------



## squirrelrj

I keep my hair short, pretty much a 0.  That's only because i'm losing it from wearing a hat all the time.

I won't complain about facial hair unless it's outrageous, I live in a cold environment, so I grow a beard in the winter, but I won't accept a stupid looking face.

This industry needs more respect, so don't show up to work looking like a short order cook, and we won't have any issues.


----------



## cheflayne

SquirrelRJ said:


> This industry needs more respect, so don't show up to work looking like a short order cook, and we won't have any issues.


Short order cooks are part of this industry and deserve as much respect as anyone else. Disparaging comments do nothing to elevate the respect level of this industry.


----------



## sparkie

I agree with you one hundred percent. This is pretty hard to quantify objectively though. I'd hate to be in a situation where I have to tell one guy that he needs to shave, but the other one is ok because I think it looks good.

We really do need to represent our industry better. I understand that when you are dealing with kids and minimum wage, you can only expect so much. But from the people in the top spots.. some of them need to set a better example. I do believe that the way you groom is indicative of the amount of respect you have for yourself and the job.


----------



## deepsouthnyc

You shouldn't judge people on appearance. 

If you don't respect someone based on the appearance of their beard, then it isn't the industry that needs to change. 

I've worked in places where you couldn't have a 5 o'clock shadow. They were so strict, that during a double I was reprimanded for growing a beard during service. At my current job, we are very relaxed about grooming. Its pretty much fair game and that doesn't change the quality of the food we serve on any given night.


----------



## petemccracken

DeepsouthNYC said:


> You shouldn't judge people on appearance.


Really? Why not? Doesn't someone's appearance reflect how they present themselves to others? If a person is clean, neat, and well groomed, they will get a lot farther than one who is dirty, sloppy, and unkempt.


> If you don't respect someone based on the appearance of their beard, then it isn't the industry that needs to change.


Respect is *earned*, it is not a birthright! One's appearance is not _respected_, it may be _accepted _or _tolerated _or, in exceptional cases, _applauded_ but it is never, IMHO, _respected._ And then, in some cases, one's appearance may be _intolerable_ or _abominable _and demonstrates total *disrespect* for one's coworkers.

Facial hair *may* be a health hazard, that is why mustache and beard nets exist.

Facial hair *may* be a violation of the grooming code for a particular establishment. If that is the case, live with it or work elsewhere. Even in a _right to work_ jurisdiction, no one has the right to demand employment.

Regardless as to appearance, one should expect to show up for work, clean, neat, and well groomed.

Now, in my establishment, you *will* abide by my standards or you are free to work elsewhere.


----------



## 808jono202

I have a very well kept "beard", more of a glorified 5o'clock shadow, and keep my hair back off my shoulders. Not breaking any rules.. . .hell, I 'll even throw my ugly mug(I was about 50lb heavier then too) out there so you can see for yourself(taken after out annual No Shave November benefit, I am a recent cancer survivor, so the long hair is going for donation to locks of love)





  








DSC_1573.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 11, 2012








Here is before:





  








DSC_1550.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 11, 2012








RAWR, lol

Not to mention, how many famous Chefs/TV Chefs have tatts, beards, long hair now-a-day, is it really THAT big of an issue? I mean, If ZZ Top was back there, I would hope that Billy would NET THAT THING UP, but seriously, the human race has survived pretty well without baby faced culinarians making up the staff as an entirety.

People can have a beard, and long hair, AND BE put together, NET, CLEAN, AND WELL GROOMED. I fail to see what long hair, and a beard have to do with the talent/ability of a chef, bricklayer, author, or shoe shiner. What does it matter, if the end result reflects the poise, passion, balance, and skill of the person hired to do, what you hired them to do? Doesn't respect in the Food Service industry come from the results of the person, and what they are able to accomplish, whether it is to dial in food costs/elevate a menu or restaurant to the next level/head a dept that is failing, or falling behind. . . isn't that what a resumé and proven track record are for? Would you not hire them because of a beard, or long hair?

What about waitstaff that don't keep their hair pulled back, or in a pony tail? That is something I see FAR more often than anyone in a kitchen being un-kept, and it drives me bonkers. It seems that the more places I have dined out in the city, the kitchen crew, though salty, and surly looking in some places, are at least well groomed, well kept, and have it together. . . then, here comes Little miss so and so, with hair flying all over to the pass to pick up her plates for table X, walking through the dinning room, hair all akimbo, and nothing is said? WTF, mate?


----------



## foodpump

I am by nature, a lazy bugger when it comes to grooming, I postpone my haircuts to a maximum of 8 weeks if and when I can get away with it.

The only reason I don't wear long hair is because I hate washing it, hate hair dryers, have never used one and probably never will, and hate the smell long hair picks up in a kitchen. Oh, and I hate cleaning out bathtub and sink drains. I can go weeks on end without washing my kinda short hair and still remain minty-fresh*.

Basically I'm too lazy to invest the time long hair needs.

I do however, interact a lot with guests and have to keep myself somewhat neat and tidy.....

Basically, what I have found out over the past thirty years or so regarding facial hair is this:

*It takes far less effort to shave once a day than it is to keep facial hair trimmed and neat*

So you know of that routine called the "Three "S's", Shite, shower, and shave?

Every morning I sit on the throne, grab my electric shaver, and within a few minutes am clean shaven enough to pass muster for the whole day. Don't need a mirror, no mucking about with razors, cream, cuts, or rashes. Decent enough to look halfway decent for the whole day.

Hope this helps

* well, kinda/sorta. Uhhh, well, no, that's b.s. I guess. Maybe...


----------



## adamburgerdavis

I agree with Jon. I see no reason why a man cannot have a beard and be well groomed. I believe it's possible to also work sanitary if your beard is short enough or you wear the guard. So if you look proffesional and work sanitary there really aren't any reasons against one. Obviously there are people out there that don't work cleanly and look like a mess but lets hope they don't ruin it for the rest of us


----------



## 808jono202

AdamBurgerDavis said:


> I agree with Jon. I see no reason why a man cannot have a beard and be well groomed. I believe it's possible to also work sanitary if your beard is short enough or you wear the guard. So if you look proffesional and work sanitary there really aren't any reasons against one. *Obviously there are people out there that don't work cleanly* and look like a mess but lets hope they don't ruin it for the rest of us


I have had some new hires that Look the part, talk the part, clean as a whistle, showed up in pressed pants and whites, but when it came to their working day interview, were some of the sloppiest dudes I had ever seen. . .and it went beyond the whole "oh I just don't know the layout of the kitchen, or where to put stuff", I mean, they were just PLAIN OLE MESSY! Regardless of the new environment, you can ALWAYS clean as you go, and have a rubbish bin near by. . . it's not rocket science, but you have to know something.

Some of the potential new hires, that stick out to me the most, and have since gone on to do great things, were the more "outcast" looking, bearded/sideburned/goateed, pierced, inked, dudes(and dudettes) that were humble, soft spoken, but were SOLID from the second they got their station set up, and worked as though they had been there for a decade.

You just can't judge a book by it's cover, and for me, regardless of what you look like, if you autograph your work with QUALITY, and your passion shows on every plate you put out ...I would rather have THAT, than some clean shaven guy with an impressive resumé, who can't even get me 10lb of mirepoix put together.


----------



## sparkie

Now Pete makes a few good points. We do not have the right to work in any specific establishment. You can conform to their standards or work somewhere else. I've been on both sides, I have chose to keep my appearance and and find another job, I have also altered it to conform. I actually shaved my head for the first time because where I worked they didn't make you wear a hat if your hair was short enough! I wish I would have just cut it the first time someone asked, I like this so much more than the long hair. But the reality is, right or wrong, if you want to be taken seriously(in any line of work), you ought to look the part.

Also, we have to judge people by their looks. This is hard wired into how our brains work. This plays a factor into how he hire people, where we sit on the bus, and how we decide to buy some random person a drink and make a new friend. Of course this goes much deeper than beard or, no, ink, piercings, etc. Its eye contact, how you carry yourself, smile, etc... Sometimes, these judgments are good things.

For me, personally, I expect everyone to show up clean and groomed. There is a line between groomed and unkempt, and it doesn't have much to do with weather you are bearded or not. I don't like face tats and piercings, or anything else outrageous. And don't show up looking(smelling) like you just got off a week long bender. At my current job, clients come through the kitchen somewhat regularly so the expectations have to be tighter than that. If it where an open kitchen... then it's completely up to whatever I think won't scare away guests. There are enough talented people out there that look all different ways.


> The only reason I don't wear long hair is because I hate washing it, hate hair dryers, have never used one and probably never will, and hate the smell long hair picks up in a kitchen. Oh, and I hate cleaning out bathtub and sink drains. I can go weeks on end without washing my kinda short hair and still remain minty-fresh*.
> 
> Basically I'm too lazy to invest the time long hair needs.


Haha thanx for that FoodP! This is the truth. Its like you picked it right out of my brain!!


----------



## chefedb

If they agree to wear a beard net, then I agree to let them have beard. If not  no they can't. I don't judge but  Thats the sop in many places in Palm Beach.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Pokin' the bear here...

You guys crack me up!

The amt of words in the average post are wayyy more than some of you key in a whole day, lol!

me?

Keep my hair pretty short, wear custom surgical head coverings in various stylish patterns, (caps look funny on girly girls and really don't care for hair in the buttercream) and shave the legs and pits prn.

Sometimes I will miss a few on the legs, so on those days wear jeans ;-)

ffg

* OOP! OT again! Ok, about my facial hair, have my brows waxed every couple weeks, so no problems there!


----------



## planethoff

I have always been angry about the stigma against beards and goatees in the kitchen and have turned down a few offers because I didn't want to shave my goatee. (I will wear a beard net if asked and keep my head shaved). What makes me laugh however, is to see clean shaven, short hair or pulled back, hat or hair net people on the line with crazy gorilla arm and neck hair that is about 5 times the length of ANY hair I have anywhere on my body be perfectly acceptable and not covered.


----------



## jjgdr

i agree wholehaertedly. I manage a restaurant that caters to a affluent clientele. I require all my servers to have no facial hair and my kitchen staff can have some hair if it is tight, neat and clean. My customers want to be served by servers or cooks that look clean and groomed well. 

Some of the younger cooks do not like my rule  and they are free to work somewhere else. My customers perception of the cleanliness of my work staff is equally as important to the quality of food and service. Its a package deal and is what makes a good place great. I only wish the staff can be thoughful enough to understand that initial perception makes you or breaks you.

This is why I am very strict on this matter.


----------



## jjgdr

it is a big deal! Just imagine going to a restaurant and ordering your dinner and getting a strand of hair in your food. Yes, it can happen but t is more forgivable if the customer looks around and everyone has there hair pulled back and the kitchen staff is wearing hats and clean shaven. Now that is an accident! But if they see cooks with long hair and beards I guarantee they will never come back.


----------



## meezenplaz

problem i have with all this is the hair one finds in thier food is almost always a head-hair  not a quarter inch long beard or mustache hair, and hair from the head is far more likely

to fall out anyway. Way i see it...ownership/management can logic-it all they want and 

i still believe this is mostly just a subjective preference thing.

Far easier to say its unsanitary etc than ...."I dont LIKE it."


----------



## kjwatt

Meezenplaz said:


> problem i have with all this is the hair one finds in thier food is almost always a head-hair not a quarter inch long beard or mustache hair, and hair from the head is far more likely
> 
> to fall out anyway. Way i see it...ownership/management can logic-it all they want and
> 
> i still believe this is mostly just a subjective preference thing.
> 
> Far easier to say its unsanitary etc than ...."I dont LIKE it."


Not true. Just because longer hairs are easier to find does not mean that smaller hairs are not making their way onto plates and restaurants can and should do everything they can to minimize that.


----------



## meezenplaz

Well that's true, and I didnt mean to imply that shorter facial hair never finds its way into food,

just that the argument against short facial hair DUE to showing up in food is more an

excuse for disallowing facial hair while allowing short cropped head hair, than an actual

safety reason.....WHEN...coupled with allowance of head hair with no net, or NOT

allowing facial hair WITH net.

If by "doing everything they can to minimize it", you mean prohibit facial hair then

it seems logical to me to require shaved heads as well because.....as I said,

head hair is more likely to fall into food.

Now, if you're implying that statement is not true, then we must agreee to disagree,

as I've sported a mustache/beard  throughout my life, as well as head hair-- and scalp hair

just FALLS OUT more due to stress, touching head, moving around a lot etc.


----------



## 808jono202

By the way, it's officially "No Shave NOVEMBER"!!!!!!

Glad to know I have my partners/Bosses that also partake in the event, so not too much to worry about. 

Bring on Grizzly Adams status!


----------



## 808jono202

flipflopgirl said:


> Pokin' the bear here...
> 
> You guys crack me up!
> 
> The amt of words in the average post are wayyy more than some of you key in a whole day, lol!
> 
> me?
> 
> Keep my hair pretty short, wear custom surgical head coverings in various stylish patterns, (caps look funny on girly girls and really don't care for hair in the buttercream) and shave the legs and pits prn.
> 
> Sometimes I will miss a few on the legs, so on those days wear jeans ;-)
> 
> ffg
> 
> * OOP! OT again! Ok, about my facial hair, have my brows waxed every couple weeks, so no problems there!


Ummm, judging by your SN, you are a girl. unless you are working side shows as the bearded woman, I am really not too sure how you can understand the desire of a man wanting to sport a beard, and work in the kitchen. I am sure you could type more than your share if the topic of how men prefer their women when it comes to hair there, barely there, landing strip or bald eagle. . .but, in keeping with the thread, "FACIAL HAIR in the kitchen", it's funny to see a girl interject.


----------



## chefbuba

808JONO202 said:


> Ummm, judging by your SN, you are a girl. unless you are working side shows as the bearded woman, I am really not too sure how you can understand the desire of a man wanting to sport a beard, and work in the kitchen. I am sure you could type more than your share if the topic of how men prefer their women when it comes to hair there, barely there, landing strip or bald eagle. . .but, in keeping with the thread, "FACIAL HAIR in the kitchen", it's funny to see a girl interject.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## petemccracken

I am a clean shaven male and I have NO desire for facial hair.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Cute, jon.

Funny you should bring that up.

Being a retired labor and deliver nurse I, as a matter of fact, have seen wayyy more than my fair share of each of those "styles".

;-)

mimi

*Then there were the ones that REALLY needed a full on "beard net".

Oy.

m.


----------



## rdm magic

Think this may have been covered already, but my main problem with it is that the hair on my (and other peoples) arms can get way longer than I'd let my hair on my head, or generally my beard get to. Nothing is done about that, and no-one seems to care in my kitchen about body hair.


----------



## meezenplaz

> Sometimes I will miss a few on the legs, so on those days wear jeans ;-)


Is that becoming a law in 2013?? *gasp* I dont care HOW much they pay me in the kitchen, I'm

NOT shavin' me legs!


> in keeping with the thread, "FACIAL HAIR in the kitchen", it's funny to see a girl interject.


Ahhh, so this is a MAN's thread. In that case I hereby demand more beer and more whiskey! Here-here, so say we all!

And we shall raise our glasses high and compare beards and mustaches. But NOT legs! (Unlesss you have a cool

shark-scar!) So a testosterone thread it is. Except for FlipGirl, youre more than welcome to join in and show off your

almost-smooth legs any time!


> the hair on my...arms can get way longer.....no-one seems to care in my kitchen about body hair.


Hmm good point. I mean obviously we wear shirts in the kitchen (well in our kitchen at least the men do.)

I've never really thought about it, but there is defintely the matter of FOREARM hair, as I'd wager most of

us roll up the sleeves of our chef coat to avoid marinara-dipped cuffs etc. It's conceivable this can end up in

food as well, so what's to be done of it?


----------



## orchestrator1

You would be amazed at the amount of loose skin and hair bits that fall out of a beard 

no mater how short.

I happen to play a black accordion and after a 2 hour gig I have to brush all the crap

off the top of it with a brush. Try putting a black piece of cardboard under your chin for your working hours

and I'm sure you would never eat food prepared by a bearded person again.

I think it's a big health issue. Don't tell me to shower more often.


----------



## chefboy2160

The human body be it male or female is in a continual mode making new cells and sloughing off the old ones and this occurs all over the body ( inside and out).. My opinion is the perception of the food service worker is much more important than any food safety issues. When was the last time (if any) that you have heard about a food born illness being transmitted by human hair? Extremely gross and upsetting to some people when they find a hair in there food but I have seen lots of unfounded complaints on this issue as probably half of the complaints were from people who"s own hair had fallen into there own food be it from there body or clothes. In my opinion have all the hair you want just keep yourself neat, clean and groomed as well as covering the head and for a cook you are good to go..............


----------



## travlemagne

For what it's worth (probably not much /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif), I'm a bald guy, facial hair (because I look like a 36 year old baby without it), and multiple visible tattoos. I shave the arms because smoldering hair is not the scent I want my guests to associate with the food and we all encounter a lot of flame. I've never gone the ZZ look, but have had a few inches on the goatee. I don't wear a beard guard and have never had a complaint about my hair in food. One dish was sent back with a lengthy black hair from a patron with long black hair (I'm Scottish, the goat grows red) and another that mistook grilled fennel for a bunch of hair. A lot of my guests are of the very conservative bent but when served good food and attended to have no objections to a chef that doesn't look like someone they would introduce to their daughter to date, but knows their names and what they like.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Here in Brazil beards are normal when kept under control , nothing large. 

Especially since facial masks in the kitchen are a problem , since its against the law here to use a facial mask for over 30 minutes. 

Yep its against the health code <_< so either you shave or you dont regardless keep it under control.


----------



## bongzilla

> Originally Posted by *808JONO202*
> 
> What about waitstaff that don't keep their hair pulled back, or in a pony tail? That is something I see FAR more often than anyone in a kitchen being un-kept, and it drives me bonkers. It seems that the more places I have dined out in the city, the kitchen crew, though salty, and surly looking in some places, are at least well groomed, well kept, and have it together. . . then, here comes Little miss so and so, with hair flying all over to the pass to pick up her plates for table X, walking through the dinning room, hair all akimbo, and nothing is said? WTF, mate?


Ive seen more food come back with server(or customer) hair than I have any of my kitchen staff. That being said I dont have many guys in the back who have long(ish) hair. and not once have I had a complaint about a beard hair even when mine was 6" long.


----------



## sofiaroma

When I worked in Italy as a chef, the restaurant owner was old school, no exposed arms (Italian men are very hairy lol), hair net or hat at all times, beards were not allowed. I think that when it comes to working with foods, we need to be respectful of the rules, we choose a profession that provides the public with food that is not just pretty to look at, but it gets ingested. Of course we deserve respect, but you cannot tell me that your personal preferences should override the professionalism and respect we owe to the public we serve. I personally do not think that having a beard,even if well trimmed, is a clean practice if you are a chef or a cook. You are standing over food most of the time,just because you do not see it, does not mean is not there, millions of particles of skin cells remain between the hair, and  hair do shad. this could happen while you are putting together a dish or stirring a pot. In my opinion, a true professional would sacrifice a beard over cleanliness and respect for the food he handles.


----------



## chefjonwhite

Personally, I've seen little in the way of any steadfast stance on facial hair in the industry, and the higher up the ladder I went in professional kitchens, the less important the opinion altogether became. One of the more _influential_ chefs that I worked alongside, had this to say:

_"I'll not demand clean-shaven hands in my kitchen; everyone is allowed the right to their own individuality and identity. Drill instructors are for the military."_ Now, obvious quandary aside, this stands to reason that such sentiment should be taken with a grain of salt. I know his standards, and they are - by far - the toughest that I've ever seen to date, even on television, but he was realistic. Vehemently, I believe this sentiment (even for this aforementioned chef) had its limitations; there's no way someone would be walking in with a 12" beard and expecting to secure a position within his establishment.

It seems to me, that chain restaurants take the firmest stance on facial hair. If you're attached to your goatee, chin-strap, or beard, maybe aiming higher up on the 'food chain' is the move for you. But then again, if that's the only reason you want to further your career, I'm leaning towards the notion that you probably won't last long in that atmosphere.

*Pop culture has done a lot in the way of paving the path for bearded chefs.* Whether this remains to be a _positive_ influence in the food culture, I am uncertain, but *said influence is far beyond negligible.* Therein is a topic for another thread, of this I am sure.

I've been in the culinary industry for almost two decades, and have seen my fair share of diversity in the workplace, but only a few places stood out to require even (at the most) beard nets. _Most_ high-end establishments demand cleanliness. Let's be real, ladies and gentlemen, no one in their right mind can expect to hold a job at a 5-star dining facility, and consistently show up for work in dirty, unkempt attire, hair strewn about in a haphazard fashion, with a gnarly-ass goatee that _clearly_ has something nesting in it. It's a careful balance of personal identity, image, and common sense.

Not once have I witnessed any culinary enthusiast claim that a disheveled appearance is acceptable. Those whom have, didn't last in the industry anyhow, as they either had a false image of the industry itself, or altogether couldn't hack it in terms of demand and responsibility.

My personal stance is this:

*Keep yourself clean and well-presented *(beard, or no) *and we will have no issues on the appearance front. *


----------



## natmat283

Yeah.My reply to an old post. I have short hair at them moment. I am a cancer survivor and ever since the chemo I have kept my hair shaved. At 1/8" or less. I have facial hair at an equal length. I do not wear a hat or a beard net. I have given guys at work with long beards grief not for the length of their beard but for lack of treating it. What I mean is their beard is long 2-3" and they trim it to look nice but they have ridiculously dry skin and it clings in their beard. If they can't treat the skin so it does not flake then the beard needs to go. I have never seen a hair in the kitchen and I have never had food sent back for hair. You can have a nice beard and work in a kitchen without a net but keep it clean for christ's sake. Someone above posted that, if one of your customers gets a hair but sees everyone well cleaned and wearing hats then they are likely to be more forgiving. They get upset when cooks are dirty and ill kept. That is s good statement.


----------



## chefdovahkiin

I have my hair long, probably just under my shoulder blades. I always keep it in a bun and tie a bandana around my head and over my ears to keep the hair in place, I also wear a hat to keep all of it together. I tell my cooks to do the same if they have long hair. They don't have to wear the same get up I wear but a hat and bun is mandatory if you want to keep you long hair. Otherwise Cut that shit, or wear a hairnet. I used to have a 2" Beard, but only on my chin. I kept it well trimmed and clean, but recently i decided to just trim it down. It's easier to maintain when it's short.

Beard, mustache and hair nets aren't the best fashion statement, but lets be real we're here to cook not look cool. If you dont want to wear the damn nets, find an alternative like i did or cut your hair. plain and simple. Hair shouldn't be a problem unless you're a asshole, then it's a problem.


----------



## meezenplaz

Your last was an interesting point, and by that definition, I must have known several

kitchen assholes. lol Cuz let me assure you, vanity is a trait that is definitely not limited to

the female gender. Plenty of guy cooks out there resist or refuse to wear a hair net

because it "looks ridiculous". Other colorful adjectives I've heard are lame, sissy, stupid,

my-hairs-clean, and "makes me look like a .... [insert not-niceties]".

When in fact, all of the above are excuses for the word...vanity. It's why guys paint their scalps,

wear hairpieces, dye their hair and undergo painstaking and hideously expensive hair plugs

and transplants. I'm with you, its ridiculous to resist, when its a bonafide safety issue, as well

as health law in many areas. Ahaha.....


----------



## chef brah

i have kept a beard since i was 18 and when i started cooking i realized lot of chefs these days keep facial hair or long hair....its a lot to do with the culture i guess..cooks are by default counter culture people who dont live like 9-6 clean shaven guys.

other than that, beard culture has become completely mainstream and even more formal corporate office jobs allow guys to keep beard nowadays as long as u look kempt.

i am not sure about those big beards tho...your facial skin has lot of dead skin cells that get caught in the beard and not keep a good facial hygiene means contamination.


----------



## dimitry wongtai

Facial hair hmmm?? I am used to keep my knife very sharp and my razor blade sharper so you know what i mean about facial hair


----------



## leeniek

I have worked in places that have no restrictions on hair and let the staff go hairnet free an places who insist on a hairnet and beard net if applicable.   I think it is up to the operator of the establishment to set the standard regarding hair and then follow it and provide their staff with nets if needed.  I work in a production facility and we wear balaclava hoods that include a beard net if needed.  No one can tell you not to have a beard but they can tell to wear a beard net and make them easily available and part of your PPE.


----------

